# National Clear The Shelters Day



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For anyone here or anyone here who has a friend looking to adopt a shelter dog (or cat), here is an event that might help a dog have a new home with you or your friend.

https://www.cleartheshelters.com/


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks Catherine for making us aware of this drive - hopefully it will be a great event. Tell your neighbors and friends.
I was very interested in the 11 dogs best for senior citizens - some breeds there that I didn't know. I am loving the Cardigan Welsh corgi.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I really like that in addition to encouraging the idea of marking this date for adopting shelter pets there is so much support like the link on good dogs fro older people. I think it is very hard when someone finds they are not well matched to the dog they have. Aside from the emotional stress of thinking about rehoming it must feel like a big life failure to think you can't manage your dog. That doesn't mean you can't manage any dog, you just need a better match.


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

This is soooo helpful! 

I’m trying to see if by slim chance there are any Standard poodles in a shelter in Georgia or any neighboring states. I’m searching like crazy and am headed out now to check out a local shelter that is open today (most shelters are closed today in preparation for tomorrow’s event) to see if my Spoo might be there!

If anyone knows of any Spoos in any shelters in the south PLEASE let me know. I’m willing to make the drive early in the am and be first in line to meet the pup! 

Any help would be appreciated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

San Diego is in! Lots of media attention and events scheduled for this weekend here......


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

MollyMuiMa said:


> San Diego is in! Lots of media attention and events scheduled for this weekend here......




How funny! I’m a San Diego native. Sigh... too far of a drive now that I live in Atlanta sadly. I feel like I haven’t seen much media attention out here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Legs - check out petfinder.com. I saw several standard poodles in shelters within your search area.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Asta's Mom said:


> Legs - check out petfinder.com. I saw several standard poodles in shelters within your search area.


I see some standards on there in the Atlanta area


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you for posting about this. It lured me into looking through our different shelters online. I ended up seeing 2 different dogs that just nabbed my attention. The first one, the rescue denied my application down. But today I went to meet Oscar at the county animal shelter. He’s 12 years old, and while a local rescue staked their claim to many small dogs in the last three days, they were going to leave him behind. They only want the ones that can bring in money. (I’m pretty sure I know what rescue it is). 

But because of your post I have the privilege of giving this wonderful old man the last journey of his life. I just couldn’t be happier!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peabeec (Oct 17, 2017)

jojogal001 said:


> Thank you for posting about this. It lured me into looking through our different shelters online. I ended up seeing 2 different dogs that just nabbed my attention. The first one, the rescue denied my application down. But today I went to meet Oscar at the county animal shelter. He’s 12 years old, and while a local rescue staked their claim to many small dogs in the last three days, they were going to leave him behind. They only want the ones that can bring in money. (I’m pretty sure I know what rescue it is).
> 
> But because of your post I have the privilege of giving this wonderful old man the last journey of his life. I just couldn’t be happier!
> 
> ...


Congratulations, what a lucky dog to have found you! Can't wait for pictures. ❤


----------

